# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Year of 2008

## ninja9578

*The Challenge*
Visit all the planets of our solar system.
Find life on at least one of them.
Draw what the aliens looked like and post the pictures.

*The Rules*
You must visit different planets in different dreams, you can't do this all in one.  Each planet has to have it's own dream.  You should post your dreams in this thread, they will get added to the running checklist in the following posts. 

Your drawings don't have to be masterpieces, but should get across what you saw.  If you don't have a scanner or camera or feel more adept at using a digital drawing medium you can do that.  Upload all images to a host imageshack is a popular one.

No one expects your dream planet to scientifically represent the real planet, however you should be able to tell which one that you are on by some means, perhaps the way you got their or by how the planet looks.  (Descriptions of the planets are below).

Because most of us were alive when Pluto was considered a planet, you may substitute one of these planets for Pluto.

*Additional Information*
Mercury - The smallest and closest to the sun.  It is dry and has no atmosphere and is covered in craters.  The surface facing the sun can reach six hundred degrees and on the dark side it can plummet to a hundred below zero.

Venus - Beneath thick clouds of sulfuric acid the surface is glowing red and lead flows on it's surface like rivers.  Due to massive amounts of greenhouse gases it is the hottest planet in the solar system with a surface temperature over 700 degrees.

*Don't need to visit Earth*

Mars - It's red surface has some of the most outstanding features in the solar system, featuring the longest and deepest canyon and the largest volcano.  At both poles are large deposits of ice which is a mix of carbon dioxide and water.

Jupiter - The largest planet in the solar system, 1,100 times the size of earth it is well known for it's four Jovian moons, one of which (Europa) has a liquid water ocean.  If you want, you can explore one of more of these moons instead.  It's signature stripes along the tops of the clouds are storms many times the size of the earth.

Saturn - The second largest planet in the solar system, this one sports it's incredible rings.  The rings are made of ice and dust, it has a massive moon Titan which has deep oceans of liquid methane.  You may explore this moon instead if you'd like.

Uranus - A cold blue planet, is best known for being on it's side.  The entire planet spins in a north-south direction, not in a side to side motion and has faint rings that are also sideways.

Neptune - The coldest planet in the solar system it is primarily an ocean of liquid and gaseous methane.  It has the fiercest winds in the solar system at nearly a thousand miles an hour.

----------


## ninja9578

*Those who have completed the task*

*Pheonixfire:* Uranus, Find Life, Mars, Saturn, Jupiter, Neptune, Venus, Mercury
*ray:* Neptune, Find Life, Mercury, Jupiter, Venus, Mars, Uranus, Saturn
*apachama:* Mars, Find Life, Mercury, Venus, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune, Pluto
*C911* - Mars, Neptune, Find Life, Mercury, Saturn, Venus, Uranus, Jupiter
*iadr:* Mars, Mercury, Venus, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune, Find Life, Pluto, Sun

----------


## ninja9578

*Checklist of partially completed task*

*fannyaliff101:* Mars
*ninja9578:* Mars
*AlexLou:* Saturn, Find Life, Mars, Jupiter, Neptune, Venus, Uranus
*goldentheponygirl:* Venus, Jupiter, Mercury
*Thornweaver:* Neptune
*Mr Pig:* Mercury

----------


## ninja9578

I'm trying to figure out a fitting rewards for doing this, but I'm sure it will be a while before anyone completes this so I've got time.  There are six planets to visit because there is only 6 months left in the year, the 2009 task will be longer.

----------


## Wavefunction

I count seven.  :tongue2:

----------


## kingofclutch

You said that we can't visit them all in one dream, but can we visit more than one in one dream?

----------


## Stefan

Yes! I've been looking foreward to one of these tasks ever since I heard about them! I'm excited to try this out!

----------


## ninja9578

> I count seven.



 :tongue2:   You're right





> You said that we can't visit them all in one dream, but can we visit more than one in one dream?



No, each planet requires it's own dream.  I've reworded the rules to make that more clear.





> Yes! I've been looking foreward to one of these tasks ever since I heard about them! I'm excited to try this out!



When did you hear about them?  I was the only one who knew before today  ::?:

----------


## Wavefunction

> When did you hear about them? I was the only one who knew before today



He can see into your soul, ninja...

----------


## Dizko

Awesome. Can't wait to get started. Exams are stressing me and dreams have been limited, but after they are finished, im soooo doing this task.

----------


## Stefan

Haha, I saw a very similar idea posted by someone in the completed monthly task forum. :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I got the idea from there.  It was something that I had been planning for a while.

----------


## juroara

::banana:: 

I can see right through you! you must be some new age conspirator trying to get us to communicate with alien life on the astral! I knew it I knew it!

I hear venus is pretty

----------


## Bethany

Yayyy! This is SO cool!

 ::banana::

----------


## Abra

Too strict for my tastes~

----------


## icebird3

wow I just noticed this thread. Has anyone got even close? I'll try to get to at least one planet in my next LD. I made the mistake of not having something pre-planned last time I had a LD and it was really random and didn't last long.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

this sounds so fun!

----------


## Ivi942

I'll surely try doing this the next time I'm Lucid dreaming!  ::D:  Just as soon as my dryspell ends  :tongue2:

----------


## iadr

> wow I just noticed this thread. Has anyone got even close?



I've been to the Moon and to Mars, and although going to the Moon was an awesome experience, my trip to Mars was ended prematurely when I heard some voices and then felt something like a blanket being laid over the top of me which brought me right back into my body.

Someone must have thought I was a little too far away from home for my own good I guess.

The interesting thing about my visit to Mars was that I was through a lot of mist and could see some rocks that looked like they had a housing project built into it, which I dismissed as maybe just being an illusional trip that just took place in my head, that is until someone from another site showed me a link of someone else who had been to Mars, and the pictures that they gave of what they saw, which just happened to look exactly like what I had seen.

Here's an account of my trip to Mars:

*My Trip To Mars - 1/6/08* 
                                                              As I concentrate on floating I find my dream body trying to float out of my physical body, although it appears to be stuck, as it is unable to get all of the way out. 

I try every which way I can think of to get out of my body, turning first this way, then that way, but nothing works, until I imagine myself flying, after which I find myself flying up through some trees and into what seems like the twilight zone. 

As I am flying through what feels like the twilight zone, I remember the task I had wanted to accomplish, that of going to Mars. 

So I think about going to Mars, while at the same time giving my subconscious mind permission to take me to whatever planet it thinks would be best to go to. 

Almost immediately I feel myself descending and find myself flying in a place that is both dark and foggy, making it very difficult to see anything, although I do see some buildings that look like housing projects on the side of one of the roads I am flying along. 

As I am flying along I begin to hear some male voices which seem to be approaching me as they are getting louder and louder. 

I relax as in the past when I have encountered these voices they usually don't seem to know I even there. 

This time they seem to know I am there though, because I very shortly feel myself completely covered by something like a blanket which forces me back into my body and causes me to wake up, putting an end to a perfectly fun adventure.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, iadr is on his way  :smiley: 

Since I miscounted the number of planets  :tongue2:   I removed the part about finding intelligent life and changed it so that you only have to find life on one of the planets  :smiley: 

As soon as I can end this stupid dryspell I want to visit Saturn first.  It's so gorgeous.

----------


## Fenghuang

Mars i can do but the rest may take some research. there are alot of scientifically correct images of the surface of these planets so if i do this one at a time it may work... but I dunno :Eek:  never left Earth before that i can remember, been to other worlds but never just taken off into space mabye a good old-fashioned teleport will do a better job.

----------


## Hazel

Wow, this one looks fun! *anxiously awaiting my next LD*

----------


## Abra

> Yay, iadr is on his way 
> 
> Since I miscounted the number of planets   I removed the part about finding intelligent life and changed it so that you only have to find life on one of the planets 
> 
> As soon as I can end this stupid dryspell I want to visit Saturn first.  It's so gorgeous.



One more question: do moons count? Because I so want to explore Io and Europa. o 3 o

----------


## ninja9578

I thought about that too.  Yeah, you can explore the Jovian moons of Jupiter or Titan of Saturn instead of the planets themselves.  :smiley: 

I'm actually planning to explore Io too  ::D:

----------


## Budster

Can we substitute one of the planets for Pluto?

I miss Pluto... 

XD

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, maybe I'll visit Pluto too, that's something that I've always wanted to do.

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I've gone to Saturn before, but it was a while ago, before the task of the year was posted, so I don't know if it counts.  I flew to the planet on a pterodactal's back.  The planet was covered in snow and there was a large forrest.  I saw an alien who was tall with straight blonde hair, but couldn't speak and I didn't know what gender it was, it was wearing a hospital gown.  But I did talk to a rock/plant thing and he said his name was Bill and that he had to warn me that the police were after me because I didn't vote for them.

----------


## fannyaliff101

I just want to let everybody know that I didn't try this because of the fourm, but I had been on mars in my dream a while back. The world , "Planet earth" was destroyed by a huge title wave. I was in an apt complex building that was cut in half so you could see all the units, just like a doll house. BOOM! When I woke up from the title wave in my dream (waking up in a totally next chapter in my dream) ~ I was on mars, all I seen was a red atmosphere, and the stuff I was breathing was clearly not oxygen, it was a different substance, but I was alive, and could sustain life there. My vision was different than on earth, and my thought process was different as well. I felt an urge to tell everyone about this in my dream, but they where all gone. I was the only one standing on Mars, or what I believed to be Mars. The planet was visually orange red, and the atmosphere was the same color. No levitation  occurred, but I just knew I was on mars. I have never had a dream like that since.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

yea I think pluto should still be one. Its grandfathered in...

----------


## Stefan

Ok, I started working on this task. I haven't gone to any other planets yet because instead of just imagining things into existence, I have been building them. It has taken a LONG time, but I just finished a suit for space travel. It looks sort of steampunk, with parts made of gold substances and specially treated wood that can withstand extreme heat and cold. The helmet has a thick glass face shield that has been coated with a liquid that , when connected to an electrical current, can block ou different wavelengths of light. I will try to post a picture soon. I still have to  design a whole ship and actually start the expedition, but I just ad to share my progress. This is the first time I have taken time to build something, instead of simply making it exhist in a dream. It took me about 15-16 WILDS to complete the suit. I am looking foreward to actually completing this task! ::D:

----------


## Fenghuang

I tried to get to mars but was cut short.

I was in a friends house and for some reason I reached up and wobbled my tooth, the tooth wobbled a lot and came out but I thought that a nerve was still attached, I went to show my mum and she recoiled and said it was, so I went to look in a mirror.  I thought "the more I think about this the worse it will get" and I recognized it as one of the common dream cues I had read about on the forum. I fixed my tooth (just thought it right) and set about visiting Mars, which I Decided was my first destination on the LTFTY. I opened some French doors and went into a back yard, the sky was a dark blue hue of and full of stars, I took off and flew up out of the atmosphere but was disappointed with the transition of sound and color so I went down a bit and tried again, so it was more accurate :smiley:  I went around the planet trying to locate the brighter light of mars but started to spin out of control; I caught a glimpse of it and focused my spin on it then set out across space. On the way I noticed a slightly cubic meteoroid spinning through space and before I knew it I was following that not Mars. I knew that I was still dreaming and decided that I would investigate the meteoroid first, then go find Mars (stupid :wink2: ) It was covered in holes in and hollow inside like a block of cheese, as I looked inside I saw a Smartie (kind of candy) fly from one side of the cube to the other and disappear into a hole in the other side.  Jumping in, I got a huge mouthful of Smarties as they erupted from a small hole. I looked out of a larger hole and there was a room full of beautiful women, one reached for my hand and I let her take it and pull me out, the room was that of a Greek palace... The story goes on a bit more, then I woke up, but basically I failed because of distraction (kind of like "The Odyssey's" Sirens  ::D: ).

----------


## DreamingGhost

I am happy that there is now a task of the year to complete, but I do not think I will try it this year. The reason for this is because in my dreams no matter how many pictures I could look at nothing looks the same as it would in real life. It becomes dream distorted and even though I might know what it would look like the dream distorts it to something else. 

So in short I might say I am on Mars but other then it being red (or not red in some cases) it would look nothing like the Mars of waking life.

D.G. ::jester::

----------


## ninja9578

Mars seems to be the first place to go, I just went there too  ::D: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Going to Mars*I was chatting with psychology student and I was interested in his avatar.  I asked him if it was captain jack (the british flag) or old glory (the american flag).  I was dark blue and the stripes kept changing.  It was darker than either of our flags, it looked like of like Marlie's signature, then would switch to the american flag, except the blue would be in the wrong place.

I then had a false awakening and looked around the room.  There was a table near the bed that shouldn't have been there.  I walked in the darkness and through the wall to find myself in the kitchen, which didn't look at all like our kitchen.  I opened the door to the refrigerator and the light didn't come on and I couldn't see a damn thing so I jumped out the window and fly up towards the sky.

I let myself fall, I knew that I wanted to go to Mar, but I couldn't find it.  Somehow I ended up in the kitchen again and jumped out the window again and took off into the sky.

This time I was able to find Mars.  I saw it off in the distance, it was surrounded by a ton of moons, which confused me because I knew that Mars only had two.

I flew towards it and orbited it.  It was beautiful, I could see all of the canyons and mountains and there were two large ice caps at the poles.  I then had another false awakening.  I went to write down my dream, but I couldn't find any light to see.  I found light switches, but they only seemed to work in pairs so it took a while for me to figure out how to get them on.

----------


## gratismat

Damn, this night I got really close; I flew into space(I have never done this before and so I was amazed by the view :smiley: ), I howered in space for a bit in search of mars, then I thaught: I'll turn around and then I'm gona see mars. I did and no mars was there, no stars either, just blackness, I thought: "shit!"(I have never been able to sustain a dream when it's gone totally black), I woke up... But I think it's all good now because I didn't find it that hard getting into space and therefore I'm gonna do it sooner or later :wink2: ...

----------


## Abra

Looking at this thread reminded me: I had a dream with Eris last night. Eris is the largest of dwarf planets, and farthest from the sun. The scientists were all "Oh! For some reason, this planet is much warmer than we first thought!"

I've changed my desktop to a picture of the night sky. I always put my desktop to something I hope to dream about.

----------


## AlexLou

By no intention of my own I ended up on Saturn this morning after only reading about the task of the year last night and was super excited because . . . task completion! 

The planet was large and yellow and somehow I knew it was cold even though I couldn't feel it (Did I even know this much about Saturn?) I saw the rings, which really only looked like one massive flat ring. The ring was also yellow. I thought that the task was to see an alien on every planet, so I figured that I'd better see an alien and they appeared. They were little, chubby, and bright yellow. They looked a lot like pikmin except without the flowers/leaves sprouting out of their heads. I noticed that they had four limbs, torsos, and heads. Just like us . . . entirely unrealistic aliens I decided. They walked upside-down, meaning that they walked on their legs but oriented upside-down. So they had to walk on structures built just above the surface of the planet so that they were walking in a little gap between the ground and the structures with their feet on the structures. They also had to keep themselves from falling with their arms. I spotted one walking where there weren't any structures and to do that it had to walk on it's hands. It looked very difficult. I watched it flailing its legs desperately for balance as it walked on its hands down a slope.

Now I decide that I can probably go off and do what I want and somehow my consciousness kinda floats off the planet, and through hazy white mist I can just make out some other planets. They're each a bright color subdued by the mist. But then I wonder if I'm supposed to spend time with the alien for the task. I can't remember but I decide that I'd better 'cuz if I leave something out I'll have to do the whole thing again.

I'm instantly back on Saturn. The alien that I saw struggling to walk wants to spend time with me. It gets in a car and I feel invited to join it for a drive. It's just a regular car, and an old one at that: it's large and rectangular like cars were 40 years ago. The little alien drives. We find our way to little streets between buildings, but there are no other cars or aliens. I decide that I ought to entertain the alien by making the car fly. I wonder if this will be difficult, but pretty soon I have the car hovering above the ground. I do this a few times, bringing it back to the ground each time. Somehow I float out of the car and into the outer atmosphere. I can see the other planets clearly now. They are each a bright color in a sea of stars and mist. It's really gorgeous and I look out at it in admiration. I fly around a bit. It seems that it will be no trouble to visit all the other planets and I reflect that this task may be too easy for me. But for some reason the mist and everything ends abruptly on all four sides like in a video game level with invisible walls.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice one AlexLou!   ::D:   You're the first not to go to Mars first.

----------


## Pastulio_

Now this seems fun!

----------


## Mew151

Wow... that sounds tough... it would be extremely tough to go to all of them in one night- while flying to each planet instead of teleporting!

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I had several LDs this morning and tried to get to outerspace a few times but would wake up once I got to outerspace before I could see any planets.  I flew on my own past all the clouds and another time I went in a rocket ship.  The last time I went on a hang glyder and said "I want to go to Venus."  The hang glyder landed and I saw a woman and little girl.  I asked the woman where I was and she said Venus.  There were mountains, green grass, wooden structures and houses and statues of Venus de Milo with arms.  The woman and girl looked like regular people with regular clothes.  The woman had brown hair.  I don't have a scanner, but they looked something like this:

----------


## ninja9578

> Wow... that sounds tough... it would be extremely tough to go to all of them in one night- while flying to each planet instead of teleporting!



You can't do it all in one dream, it has to be multiple dreams  :smiley: 

Yay goldentheponygirl, I think that's your second planet right?

----------


## goldentheponygirl

It is my 2nd if Saturn counts.  Here is what Bill, the rock alien from saturn looked like.

----------


## Exhalent

This is an elaborate task indeed.

----------


## apachama

This is a remarkable task. I think I have a scheme of how to do it. We'll see.

----------


## ray

*Neptune:*

I fell asleep lucid and thought about which planet i wanted to go to. I meant to go to mars but i was flying too fast and went by it so i slowed a little and was considering Jupiter when i got a strange urge to go to Neptune.i flew past and went into orbit around Neptune gazing at the amazingly different blue hues of the planet.i floated for a while and then drifted down to the liquid surface.i shape shifted into a sort of alien mermaid thing and swam down until i found giant alien whales and greenish red coral.i shape shifted again into an alien dolphin and hunted weird little purple blue fish.i broke the surface and was joined by the whales, i changed into one of them and had the feeling of having always lived with them.i have the feeling i lived with them a while longer and went along with their life style until eventually going to the moon and watching the earth go through it's phases and wishing i had someone else with me up there.i went back to earth and gave a couple more people the power of space flight and they joined me on the moon.we hung out and lived on the moon for a while foraging these little greyish green bushes that looked like sage brush. there were little mouse like insects that lived in these bushes with which we coexisted.it was very quiet and peaceful...
sorry i don't have pics i don't have a clue how to post them or else i would draw in paint and put them on. :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Wow ray, that is awesome. You can go to www.imageshack.us and upload your pictures there.  They give you a link back to them and you can post that link here.  :smiley:

----------


## Mew151

> You can't do it all in one dream, it has to be multiple dreams



I know but it would be cool to do it in one dream

----------


## AlexLou

I intentionally envisioned the Martian surface before me.  I didn't have a body, I was just an observer.  The sky was black and full of stars.  The surface of the planet was orange-red, composed of sand and pebbles and as it stretched out flat in all directions it faded off into darkness.  Only the area directly in front of me was illuminated, as if by an artificial light that wasn't there.

I wanted to go back in time to see oceans on Mars and then go forward again to see the water evaporate and freeze.  As I thought this several small volcanoes sprouted up around me and started spewing bright red liquid.  Suddenly everything was bright and illuminated and I "felt" the cold around me dissolve into warmth.  I realized that I was looking back in time at when Mars was full of volcanic activity.


After I woke up I did go back to sleep and go to Mars again, but it was very brief before I was woken once more.

----------


## AlexLou

Hmm . . . just looked over the rules and I can't say that I "landed" on Mars . . .

----------


## ninja9578

I never said that you had to land  ::?:  

Looks like AlexLou's pulling into the lead to get the task done first  ::D:

----------


## AlexLou

> *The Rules*
> You must visit different planets in different dreams, you can't do this all in one.  Each planet has to have it's own dream.  You should post your dreams in this thread, they will get added to the running checklist in the following posts.  Visiting a planet means that you landed on it.  (I know the four last planets aren't solid, improvise).



Not that I mind if you count it :smiley:

----------


## ray

*Mercury*:

i was cold when i fell asleep :tongue2:  so i though about going to the sun but i wasn't sure it would count as a planet so i settled for mercury.i jumped from my roof and sprouted wings.then swooped up into the sky and went straight towards the sun. i slowed as i watched the flares shoot off its roiling surface and turned towards mercury's orange surface. i flew into a dusty haze that circled the planet and had to slow so i didn't slam into it's surface hidden by the cloud.
i had the sense of it being very hot but didn't feel it much as i had made myself resistant to heat.there wasn't much to see as the planet was a barren orange wasteland with not even a hill in sight. i left soon being bored.

----------


## Phoenixfire

I made up my mind before I went to sleep last night that I would visit Uranus.  As I closed my eyes and prepared for the trip I thought of what I would bring on a trip to Uranus and off I went.  I wore a gossamer gown shaded in silver and purples and allowed my hair to flow free.  I changed my hair from it naturally curly form to a silken flowing mass.  I took a giant leap, right foot first and began to glide, weightless through the air.  I cleared the Earths atmosphere quickly and wandered through the stars and planets, gathers stardust in my hands as I went.  It was beautiful.  The midnight blue/black backdrop with the colors of silver, red, green, blue, and violet swirling and glittering around me as I traveled. Gliding through time and space. It was glorious.  
I saw my goal ahead of me and began my decent.  I touched down on the planet.  It was like landing on top of what I would think of as water.  It rippled as I walked along the surface of the planet.  The color was a icy blue, like frozen water, but it wasn't.  It was like liquid mercury rolling and fluid under my feet. 
The inhabitants were so strangely ethereal.  Their faces were pale and cold looking with flowing hair.  They all had the same general features.  I couldn't tell them apart, as they all looked the same.There was no male/female gender. Breeding was accomplished by just wishing for a child.  The only thing different about them were the color of their eyes.  The eye color was pure color, not like ours with it's mixes.  But they all had a silver cast to them.  They were all pale in comparison to vivid colors, but they were blue, green, purple and Red.  The red eyes signified the inhabitants that had traveled to other planets (including Earth) looking for "intelligent" life, having found none as of yet. One of the "people" wanted to travel back with me, because my visit had increased their curiosity of us. I agreed to bring Shamia back with me, but it had to agree to abide by the rules of my home and planet or I would not be it's guide.
Food was abundant, and eclectic. All you had to do was think of what you would like to eat and it appeared to you.  It wasn't the food of Earth, but it was amazing all the same, and it often emulated what I thought of as food.
Not long after the food was served and consumed we began our trip back to Earth.  I showed Shamia around the house explained the rules as we went along, and we went to bed to sleep.

----------


## ray

do the sun/moon count?

----------


## ninja9578

> Not that I mind if you count it



I'll take that part out, I think orbiting the planet should be fine.





> do the sun/moon count?



The moons do, not the sun  :tongue2: 

Wow, Pheonix, Uranus and it's lifeforms sound so cool.

----------


## apachama

Yay! I went to Mars last night and it was really cool. Does meeting natives count if their distant ancestors were Earthlings? 

Anyway, here's a direct quote from the relevent bit of my dream journal. 

Uranus as Phoenix puts it sounds cool. I'm trying to decide where to go next. It'll probably be Mercury I think I'll do baby steps towards the less Earth-like planets. 





> I assemble my friends around a table. A, LC, JP and Rooster. God, its so nice to see them all together relaxed and having a good time. I tell them that I'm dreaming and that I plan to go to Mars. I ask if any of them would like to come along. They say they're okay with small town America for now. I respect that.
> 
> So I have to figure out a way to Mars. I try drawing the invoking Mars Hexagram in the air, but I can't remember how that one goes. In the end I decide to walk out onto the street and pretend I'm on Mars.
> 
> After a while, I hear this loud wind over-head. _Damn._ I think _It didn't work._ There's not this much wind on Mars. Then I realise whats happening. I've teleported the city to Mars. The high air pressure of the city is being blown out because it landed in an area of typical low pressure Martian atmosphere.
> 
> I see red sky breaking through the clouds. And I'm so excited I bound towards the city limits. There's traditional Martian sand and pebbles. There's also puddles. Which confuses me.
> 
> Unfortunately, the low gravity cuts in right at that minute. I find it really slow to walk. Easier to fly. Even then, I'm used to flying on Earth gravity. I tend to veer upwards until I adjust to it.
> ...

----------


## Phoenixfire

Last night I visited Mars.  That trip wore me out and I feel as if I need to sleep now.  I stood on my front lawn and gazed into the sky and found Mars.  I bent my knees and just shot up into the sky, defying Earths gravity as I went.  I reached a point just before I broke through our atmosphere where I couldn't breath.  But I wanted to stay there for a couple of moments looking through the blackness to see our planet, with the fires and smoke in California, and the lights and smog from New York and New Jersey.  It was beautiful even with all that.  I finally turned, gasping for breath and continued my journey. 
I skimmed over a meteor shower, really not a pretty as it is seeing on from Earth.  It was all black rock and Icy chunks speeding along.  It made me mad so I kicked one and watched it collide with the others, going up in flames as if they were composed of magnesium.  
I finally landed on Mars.  I was bigger than I should have been.  I know this because I looked for the face that they see from Earth and found it.  I sat next to it and it was all dusty and covered up with rocks and debris.  
I dusted it off as I sat there with a paint brush that I pulled from my pocket.  There was a message written on the side of the face that told me how to find the people that had lived there before and had left because they had destroyed their own planet, much like we are doing to ours.  
I brushed aside the dirt and dust and saw the actual portrait of the people that lived there.  It was beautiful.  We only see the tip of the iceberg as they say, when we see "The Face" of Mars.  I was also able to trigger a hologram that showed me what life was like there.  I pulled a notebook from my pocket and wrote down the directions on how to find the people that had left so I could go and find them at another time.  I put it away in my travel coat so I could access it the next time I needed an adventure.
I ate a sandwich  that I pulled from my pocket and watched the planets go by before I reluctantly left to come back home.  Landing in the same place that I left from I pulled a shower curtain around me from thin air, (I always love that) and showered all the dust from me before going into the house to sleep.

----------


## ninja9578

Man, Pheonix, you're going through these pretty easily  :smiley:   That meteor field sounds so much fun.  I seriously need to break this stupid dry spell and go back into space.

----------


## Phoenixfire

> Man, Pheonix, you're going through these pretty easily   That meteor field sounds so much fun.  I seriously need to break this stupid dry spell and go back into space.



I've been lucid dreaming since I was a child and I was lucky enough that I had a grandmother that encouraged it.  So I'm pretty good at it by now.  I just plan ahead before I go to sleep what I want to do.  If I do that I avoid nightmares.  She taught me how to change my dreams too.

----------


## AlexLou

Failure?

As I fell asleep I envisioned Jupiter before me.  At first it was a small pale orange sphere in the sky.  I blinked to make it closer.  I blinked again and it was huge, filling most of my field of vision.  The planet was all brown and orange and I could see the spot.  It looked pretty accurate to me.  But then in an instant the image changed:  Jupiter was divided into quadrants with a straight vertical line and a straight horizontal one, and overlying Jupiter were the outlines of earth's continents all scrambled.

I teleported to the surface of Jupiter in an attempt to get away from the earth continents.  But above Jupiter's brown surface were floating 2-dimensional images of earth's continents, oriented vertically.  They were all around me and stretched out as far as I could see, each spaced about 5 feet apart from those around it.  They were brown, just a bit taller than me, and lightning bolts zapped between them.  I wanted them gone so I tried to will the earth continents away as I started to walk aimlessly on Jupiter's surface.  The continents morphed as I walked so that they were no longer recognizable to me, like made-up continents in a fantasy world, but otherwise they remained unchanged.

----------


## ninja9578

Good enough, actually sounds really interesting  :smiley:

----------


## Phoenixfire

I was sitting on my porch smoking (don't smoke though so this is weird in and of itself) a very aromatic cigarette.  Thinking that I had to get away from my life for a while and decided that it was time for a trip to Saturn and it's rings.  I slipped on my travel coat (this coat has everything a girl could want or need while on a trip out of her normal world view), checked the many pockets to make sure they were full and took a giant leap into the star studded night. As I soared through the sky I skid to a stop to take a look at my surroundings.  I know that it was a moonlit night but all I saw was darkness.  I wanted it that way.  I didn't want the light.  I was feeling bad when I went to bed and I wanted that anonymity that occurs during sleep.  No one can touch you, or harm you or make you feel bad in that place, so I kept it dark. I could see the planets as if they were all in a line and all I had to do was choose one.  I wanted to ride the waves of Saturn's rings, so I aimed for them.  
It was like body surfing at the beach, or taking a wild ride in the water slides at the water parks.  I chose surfing the rings like you would a wave, on your belly.  It was fun and refreshing.  I even let the sharks play in the waves with me.  I am a big fan of sharks, and I'm looking forward to watching Shark week on Discovery channel in a couple of weeks so I was aware that I had added that element to the dream because it was comforting to me and something I was looking forward to. 
As I twisted and turned in the rings, I felt that I was collecting a lot of sand like residue in my clothes (yeah just like at the beach), and felt that it was time to stop.  So I dove and changed the angle of trajectory that I was in and headed for the planet itself. I cleared the rings and headed inland.  The colors were amazing.  They reminded me of Arizona and the adobe buildings, with it's shiny silver and ruddy turquoise.  All black, and blue and and silver, and reddish brown.  It was beautiful to walk on it's surface and discover the native people that were living in caves to escape the raw atmosphere they lived in.  I was invited into the caves and found that there were sources of water, and plant life there.  The people were advance primitives.  They allowed me to share their fires and food while we talked about their world.  They were aware that there were other planets and people, but just didn't care.  They were happy where they were and with who they were.  They didn't explore, and preferred that others left them to themselves, but didn't mind the occasional personal visit. They had sharp features and skin the color of a Latte coffee.  They were beautiful.  They allowed me to visit with them for a time before suggesting that it might be time for me to take my leave.  All very politely.  I did ask if I could visit again before I left and they gave me an affirmative answer.  I look forward to going again.

----------


## ray

*Jupiter:*

i once again swooped off my roof with my trusty pair of wings.  :tongue2: 
i flew out into space and turned to look at all the planets(they were conveniently lined up in a row).i stood gazing at them wondering which to go to and randomly started drifting towards them.i remembered how i had missed jupiter so i steered towards the giant planet.i tried to go faster but because i was in space the magnitude of the openness wouldn't allow any movement.i flapped as hard as i could but i didn't pick up any speed.i then strapped rockets to my feet but they didn't work either.when i fired them up they sputtered out and died.i had a long wait as i slowly drifted towards jupiter, but i made it! and landed lightly on the surface.it was clouding over where i was and i saw purple and red lighting in the distance slowly getting bigger.i looked for shelter and saw a cave in a nearby rock outcrop so i ran inside and was met with brightly glowing orange seaweed like plants that were strung from the ceiling.they were undulating slightly and the light inside them was pulsating slowly as i walked down the supprisingly smooth hall of rock.i was dissapointed when it ended abruptly in a circular room. i stayed there for a while trying to wait out the storm but it was never ending so i teleported back to my house(not sure why i didn't just do this on the way there...)

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, Jupiter sounds awesome.  I'm going to go there soon hopefully  ::D:

----------


## ray

lol, tried to go to venus last night...i was drifting in and out of random dreams and suddenly i realized i was in space so i concentrated on the planets to go to one and chose venus.i flew towards it but it never got any bigger and i realized i had accidentally made my self huge so that venus was about the size of a basket ball to me. i ran into it and it smashed right into my stomach un-moving in its orbit of the sun.i picked it up and it felt like a bouncy ball,i wanted to throw it and make it bounce off the walls of the now solid square room of outer space.i reconsidered and quickly dropped it back into place wondering if anything lived on the planet that i had just killed by picking it up.i felt guilty and lost what little lucidity i had. i hope i didn't kill anybody lol  ::D:   ::shock:: 
if i could go to all the planets within this month it would be so awesome.  :smiley:  (its what i'm aiming for)

----------


## Phoenixfire

I was so upset last night.  I had just bought a new DVD player and it didn't work.  I wanted to watch a movie so bad.  
I ended up going to bed early instead.  I just wanted to escape from all the crap surrounding me during the last couple of days.  So I went to bed with the thought of going somewhere fun in my dreams.  I lay down and thought about my travel coat. I put it on, and closed the latches on it. This coat looks like the dusters of old, with big pockets and lots of them.  It's long and black and it can protect me from all the bad things that can happen when you travel.  When I wear it nothing can go wrong, and if it does I can just pull the solution to the problem right out of a pocket. 
I traveled to Jupiter last night.  I found the faint rings of Jupiter and swallowed them like a drink of cool soda water, with a touch of citrus.  Which was weird since they are a cobalt blue color. 
I found the planet so big that I couldn't just land and find what I wanted.  I had to look for it.  The Big Red Spot (BRS).  I found it and landed beside it's outer edge.  It was so bright red that it almost hurt your eyes.  I took off my boots and put them into the pocket of my travel coat and stepped upon the spot.  
It was a trampoline. I began to jump on the tramp, twisting and turning.  It was wonderful.  I came across other inhabitants as I jumped my way across the BRS.  We spoke as we jumped.  I asked them if they lived on the planet or if they, like me, were just visiting.  I couldn't get a definitive answer the whole time I was there. It was so much fun though and talking on Jupiter isn't hard, but you sound like Mickey Mouse.  The people told me that it was because there was so much Helium in the atmosphere everyone talked like that on Jupiter.  When I got to the other side of the BRS, I stepped off it, and immediately back onto it.  Put my boots on because stepping onto the planet proper was like walking onto what I would call a primordial soup.  Thick and viscous, and unimaginable underneath. 
I waved goodbye to the people that I had exchanged pleasantries with, and popped back to earth.  I think that pop was so loud in my dream that I awoke rather suddenly.  
It was one of those sounds that you have to check out to make sure it was in your dream and not in the house itself.  If I was a travel guide and wanted to recommend a destination for just a bit of fun, Jupiter would be on the list.

----------


## Jimmehboi

> *Don't need to visit Earth*



You make it sound as though there is nothing interesting about it, yet some of the "life" found on Earth has managed to use it's intelligence to explore the rest of the galaxy while it's unconcious. And that's the reality  :tongue2:  I think that's pretty damn amazing.

A cool addition to the task could be- once you have found life on one of the planets, you then have to have another lucid in which you are a character of the lifeform making a trip to Earth to describe what it's like. Like.. say you find life on neptune, as an ice-man, you have to fly your ice-shuttle to Earth and get off and understand what life is like over here.

Sounds awesome... I think I'm going to try and have a lucid like that at some point  :tongue2: 

jim.

----------


## apachama

Kind of made it to Mercury last night. 

I ran into an old friend JP and went lucid just after seeing him. So I decided to take him up with me to fly about. We both flew so fast, it was amazing. I have never made it so high so fast before. I could see the curvature of the Earth. 

This was remarkable, and it reminded me of the challenge and my goal of making it to Mercury. So I flew up. higher and higher. I couldn't break the atmosphere, but I entered a tunnel to Mercury.

The planet was high up. A small section of its surface had been teleported to me. Just slightly too far for me to reach by levitation. So I balanced on JP and reached out, I touched its cratered surface. It felt metallic, looked dark.

The moment I had put my palm to the ground, I lost lucidity. and the ability to fly. JP was on the edge of an epileptic fit and tried to get me to let go of him and fall to my death. Very JP response to a problem.

I hung onto him and told him to concentrate on levitating us as much as possible while I grabbed onto the side of the portal and used it to slow our fall. This lead to neither of us dying, rather than the death of both of us. 

Does this count as making it to Mercury?

----------


## ninja9578

Sure does!  ::D:   Metallic Mercury sounds really cool.

----------


## apachama

It was kind of a disappointment, to tell the truth. Compared to Mars. Awesome that its counted though. My next goal is Venus, which I'm excited about.

----------


## ninja9578

Venus should be fun, I can't wait to go there  ::D:

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I was having a lucid dream where I was on a wooden deck outside.  I said outloud that I wanted to go to Jupiter.  The deck lifted off the ground and was flying, when it landed I saw a full moon in the distance, although it was light out.  There was a huge tree and dead leaves on the ground everywhere.  I felt myself waking and looked at my hands, but it was too late, I woke before I was able to do any exploring.

----------


## AlexLou

Such a busy weekend . . . I actually visited Neptune Saturday morning.

I recognized that "dreamy feeling" and got it in my head that I aught to go to Neptune.  But I didn't think that I had time because I thought that if I washed my hair in my dream it would happen in reality (I was getting married and needed my hair to look pretty).  Fortunately Neptune came to me:  I spotted it outside the bathroom window.  It had come so close to the earth that the two were almost touching.  I flew out the window to get a better look.  For some reason there were all white buildings and greenery behind the house.  The buildings were built at progressively lower levels and eventually dropped off in a steep hill.  Behind it all was Neptune.  It was a beautiful pale turquoise circle, huge on the horizon with it's lower edge dipping slightly below.  I teleported to the surface to fly in the winds there while looking down at the planet beneath me which was now more of a pale periwinkle with cloud-like streaks of white.  I decided that the winds should be stronger and made them blow faster.  But after a few minutes I still felt like it wasn't turbulent enough so I made it more turbulent by inducing a feeling of motion in myself.

I wasn't sure how I induced the feeling of moving around in the winds, but I woke up to find that I had acquired benign paroxysmal positional vertigo and the two sensations are very similar.  So I think that possibly all I was doing was moving the position of my head slightly while I was dreaming to make myself dizzy.

----------


## Phoenixfire

I know where smurfs come from cuz' I saw them last night.  I went to Neptune and met them.  I really wasn't planning a trip last night, but sometime in the middle of all the other dreams that I was having, I decided to take a trip.  I put my travel coat on and off I went. 
I traveled to Neptune by taking a huge black storm cloud right here where I live and as it swirled and twirled out it's anger and unleashed it's violence upon earth it threw me into space
I saw this pretty blue planet and decided to see what was going on.  I passed by the twisted half formed water rings and I landed on the Transport pad- some call it the Great Dark Spot, or GDS- and I jumped off.  I watched it move again as it was picked up by a really big skittering kind of cloud and moved to the next destination. 
I was greeted by a rather small blue person that assigned me to my itinerary, a guide and gave me my special water shoes. Neptune's movement is propelled by water under it's surface so you have to have special shoes to move through it's surface.  The water moves slowly, but very strongly and if you don't have the shoes to walk on the surface of it, you really can't move.  The water gives the planet it's distinctive blue color too. 
Everything was blue with the exception of the GDS which was neon pink and the clothing that the people wore.  It was white. The shades of blue were so beautiful and iridescent, the people were different shades of blue, but they all had purple eyes.  I think the person that invented the smurfs had been to this Neptune too.  
I had a really intense blue drink that gave me the feeling of being drunk, but not like a drunk I've ever been. It intensified the colors and sounds and beauty of the place, it wasn't fuzzy, but very clear.  
We left the staging area and moved across the water talking and sharing information. They as a people were very curious about people from Earth as we don't stop by very often.
Stopping along certain points to look at earth. The people of Neptune also like the color contrasts that we have.  The would like to visit, but feel that the people of Earth have too many prejudices to allow them to visit without help form friends to hide what they are.  These people just don't feel it should be necessary to hide though, so they don't make the effort to visit.  But they will when we can get over the fear of difference in others. 
They seemed to use the light from Earth as an energy source to grow their food (and yes it was all blue).  They told me that after my visit was through and I went home I would have a slight blue cast to my skin.  I worried about that for a minute, but let it go.  I was really hot, and steamy on Neptune and I didn't think that I could take it much longer.  It was like a day where rain is threatening and it's hot, but the humidity is like 90% or more. I could feel myself losing strength.  
I asked them about some berry bushes that I saw nearby and they gave me a taste of them. They were the sweetest thing that I'd ever tasted, and then came the sour.  It was like eating a sour patch, only more intense.  They took me back to the GDS and asked me to come again.  I think I will, but I'll put some A/C in the pockets of my travel coat so I can stay longer.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, Pheonix is flying through these.  I'm going to have to come up with some sort of prize soon  :tongue2:

----------


## apachama

Failed to make it to Venus last night. There was hella block against me getting there. The story is in my Dream Journal.

----------


## Phoenixfire

I attempted to go the Venus last night, but had to turn back.  The only problem was that when I came back I didn't make the Earth that I know.  Everything was backwards. Both literally and figuratively.   The Sun and Moon both rose from the West instead of the East, but it never came all the way up.  It would come up turn North and go down the way, and the next day it would go South. It was very strange. And although I enjoyed the experience immensely I know it doesn't count here so I'll journal it.

----------


## ray

why can no one go to venus? like four people now have tried and failed. me thinks venus doesn't like humans...

----------


## AlexLou

> why can no one go to venus? like four people now have tried and failed. me thinks venus doesn't like humans...



I'm gonna try to go there next too.  See you all there?

----------


## apachama

Haha! Yeah, okay then. If everyone doing this challenge has one big shared lucid dream on Venus, does it count as having "found life"?

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, yeah Venus seems like it's hard for some reason.  goldentheponygirl made it though.

----------


## ray

i am going to try to go to venus again to-night.hopefully i will succeed!  :smiley:

----------


## AlexLou

Everything in my trip to Venus was very forced by me so it wasn't very vivid.  It resembled a daydream in many ways actually, except that the visuals were quite a bit stronger and I actually felt like I was there . . .

My husband had been in my dream so I took him with me as I started off toward Venus.  For some reason I was using an umbrella to help us fly (I blame watching Avatar yesterday).  I was wondering why we needed the umbrella but decided that it was helping us stay afloat since we were still in the clear blue sky of Earth's atmosphere.  I was thinking of ditching it once we got into space since there would be no air-resistance but realized that since we were going toward the sun to get to Venus we could use it to shield our eyes.

I'm not sure that we actually made it into space before I spotted Venus, appearing much closer than it should be, surrounded by it's dusty pale yellow clouds.  I teleported to the surface immediately, ditching my husband and simultaneously forgetting all about him.  I looked down at the surface of the planet I was standing on and it was the same color as the clouds.  I realized that the surface should be glowing red and when I thought this, patterns of cracks and random patches began to glow a very bright orange-red.  The air in the distance was dark-grayish and hazy since the clouds completely blocked out the sun.  I looked up at the yellowish clouds just as it began to rain.  I watched rain-drops rush down to meet my face.  When the acid rain touched me I dissolved.  Me and the rain, now mingled together as liquid flowed together toward a glowing red stream of lava.

----------


## Phoenixfire

Venus runs backward.  That's why I've had such a hard time getting to it.  I had to get over the fact that not all things go the way I want them to go.  Venus is really beautiful and bright.  I found that one Venus day is approximately the same as about 2/3 of a year for us here on Earth.  Everything, and I mean Everything ran Backwards.  The pressure of the planets atmosphere was harsh.  I imagine the the pressure is what a person would feel if they were standing unprotected under our ocean at a great depth. I was there at the end of the day and it was so weird looking at the sun set in the opposite direction.  I was feeling the pressure of the planet, and thought to myself that if I was feeling this kind of pressure under water, I would go up and away from it.  Since everything is backward, I went down and got away from it. 
I encountered the people populating the planet and found that their coloring was so vivid that it hurt to look at them.  If a Person (?) had flaming red hair, then it was flaming red- not kidding about the flaming part.  The color black was so deep that it was like seeing nothing. There was no contrast of different shades, or shadows of black.  It was just black.  I felt very uncomfortable in this place because I was so not like this.  I'm a perfectly normal person from Earth- okay not perfectly normal, but I fit in for the most part.  
They asked me why we were always trying to spy on them and I explained that we were a very curious people and that we even went so far as to spy on our friends and neighbors.  They thought it was rude.  I tried to tell them that we were just a very peculiar race of beings and sometimes our curiosity overcame our good sense.  They seemed to accept this.  Of course, they really didn't feel that spied upon as they lived "under" and we really had no access to the under unless we figured it out.  
I was beginning to feel uncomfortable there, and knew that I had other places to go.  I thanked them for the visit, apologized for coming without an invite and left it to them.

----------


## ray

*venus!*: finally...

not really sure this counts because i didn't really go there.i was already there because i was a native.there was only one species of animal type life on the planet but we could shape shift into any transportation mode we wanted.we knew each others minds and there was peace and understanding between us.(air,land, or liquid based bodies)i was in a liquid variation to start off because i was swimming through one of our many volcanic lead rivers.i dived down and went into this little passage that led back into the volcano.as i was coming back out one of my pages came and told me of visitors.i changed my shape and flew to the plains to meet them and recognized the space suits of Earth.as they spoke i changed my form into a human like structure to better understand their language.i then read their minds and gained a lot of knowledge concerning Earth.as i was doing so i noticed a very primitive,undeveloped telepathy system.i spoke a loud in their language to welcome them.there were four males and three females in the group.the leader was female and she came forward to speak and ask about our planet and anatomy.i had before serveyed their biological needs and created a dome of air they could breathe and a suitable climate for their bodies.we now walked along one of the lead rivers and i watched the facination play across their unmasked faces.i showed them our culture and people.however,behind their excited mannerisms i sensed contempt for the way we lived.i explained that we indeed did not build large structured shelters or have a belief system but our way of life was a good and happy one.i realized most of them thought of us as dumb beasts because of our foraging and lack of shelter or justice system.i got into an argument with on of the men over how we let our young 'blunder about' as he put it with out supervision.i bade them leave before one of them insulted us deeply out of ignorance and made us angry.however,i gave them samples from our planet to study back on earth.they included rocks,dirt,feathers from one of our dead,and some lead from a river.
i am pretty sure my dream ended there because i can't remember anything else. :tongue2:   pretty wild huh?(i am now officially an alien)  ::alien::   ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

:tongue2:  Now three people in a row did Venus

----------


## AlexLou

> Now three people in a row did Venus



Yeah, now it's your turn :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I know, I know.  I've only been to Mars so far  :Sad:   I've still got 4 and a half months  :tongue2: 

I gotta think of a prize for completing this soon  ::?:

----------


## ray

you guys better watch out, i am going to smoke you! i am planning two planets to-night...muwahahahaha.don't worry its going to have to be in two seperate dreams.i'm not that good.  :tongue2:  I will get this done by the end of july!

----------


## Phoenixfire

You will accomplish this goal.  Relax and enjoy the experience.  You have plenty of time.

----------


## Halocuber

This looks fun       but too bad I suck at Lucid dreaming.  Hopefully I will have a chance in the 2009 task of the year.

But anyways good luck to everybody who is trying to complete this

----------


## AlexLou

It is fun.  Really, really fun!  You should try anyway; doesn't really matter if you don't complete it.

----------


## ray

> You will accomplish this goal.  Relax and enjoy the experience.  You have plenty of time.



i know but i want to see if i can get it done by the end of july, just a little personal test to see if i can do it.

*Mars:*
i did it the proper way this time.  :tongue2:  i was in a nasa space mission to land on mars and collect data about the surface. i remember part of the training.i was i that big thing that spins around really fast(no idea what it is called.).  ::lol::  (lol, i would be a horrible astrounaut.)we also had anti-gravity training which was really fun.it felt a bit like slow motion in video games. :tongue2:  we had to do simple tasks in the anti gravity to get used to it.then it kind of jumped to us orbiting mars and getting ready to land.then it jumped to us on the surface and coming out of the ship to look around.we out and onto the surface.we bagged a bunch of rocks/dirt and studied the terrain.there were all sorts of features.there dry river beds,hills,valleys,mountains,hollow cones, and giant dry lake beds.every thing was the same dusky red with deep shadows.it was barren and kinda creepy. after that i think my dream switched...

----------


## Phoenixfire

So as the over achiever that I am I finally finished this task.  I went to mercury.  I really expected to find that mercury was made of mercury (hence the name), but it wasn't.  It was hot, and blustery and very eclectic.  And it was a total party planet. 
I was dreaming of Hamsters.  I had been filling my cheeks with hamsters (just like hamsters fill their cheeks) and walking around asking people if they would like to donate a hamster to the cause, when I got bored with the dream.  I thought to myself "This dream is going nowhere, and it's boring. I'm going to Mercury." So I did.  Just like that, I was there. 
The surface of the planet was moon like, with craters and escarpments, but it was also covered in diamond dust.  The people of mercury were shiny and happy, but they wanted music to play by.  And when I say shiny, I mean shiny.  Their skin was hard and crinkly with the dust of diamonds.  Everything was diamond hard and very sparkly.  I once saw a crystal chandelier that had 80,000 crystals in it that shone like this planet.  It was so beautiful I felt tears well into my eyes.  
I was thankful that I had my music with me (a must for all dream travelers) and I pulled CD's out of my pockets.  I produced the Bastard Fairies, Springsteen, Clapton (now and then), Pink Floyd, and Zeppelin out.  Along with Akon, and Garbage.  It was really rocking.  We danced with abandon, sang along to the music and ate Birthday Cake. I'm not sure where the Birthday cake came from and I was kind of puzzled by that, but I love birthday cake, so I let it go.  
We danced so long and hard, that we all flopped down on the hard ground to try and catch our breath before the next set began.  
I told them that I had to be going- mostly because I knew I was going out of town for the day and my alarm was going to ring soon.  I agreed to leave the music with them, as I had it all on my computer and I could burn another set of CD's later.  I asked if I could return and they told me I could, especially if I brought more music with me.  Just as I was leaving, my alarm went off, so I waved good bye and hit the snooze bar, for ten more minutes of sleep.  No such luck since the dogs woke with the alarm and they wanted to go out.

----------


## AlexLou

They gave you cake for finishing the task!  Congrats Phoenixfire, you are very talented :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Holy Crap, she did it.  Now I have to think of a prize for this.   ::?:

----------


## ray

lulz, congratulations phoenixfire!  ::goodjob::

----------


## archdreamer

Man, that was fast. Congratulations.

----------


## ninja9578

> Man, that was fast. Congratulations.



Sure was, it was meant to be a 6 month task, she did it in two  ::tongue::

----------


## Phoenixfire

I didn't realize that this was a difficult set of tasks.  I know now that it is.  I do things in my dreams that I've done for years.  I think because I've done this for so long that it's just natural now.  
Thank you very much for your generous compliments.  I can't wait for next months tasks.  Happy Dreaming everyone.

----------


## ray

*Uranus:*

i went into space and started to watch the could bands and rings rotating around uranus. i flew in closer and broke through the first set of clouds just to see more below me. i flew until i gradually felt the air and cloud become thicker. i then realized i wasn't flying but swimming through thick ice that was almost a liquid. i slowly swam to the bottom and reached the core of rock.i stood there and looked around wondering if anything could live in the violently rolling liquids.i started back up and noticed a large dark shape move through the sea to my left.i started with fright as another shape came closer and yet another slowly advanced towards me. it came through the cloudy blue liquid close enough so that i could see that it was some sort of giant water lizard. i swirled away and i started to swim faster towards the surface fearing the lizards would attack. i started to fly away as i felt the density of my surroundings change. i meant to go to saturn but i just ended up staring at the rings until my dream switched.

----------


## ray

I'm done!!!  :boogie: 

saturn:

i actually didn't start off on earth this time i was in another galaxy on some remote planet and was native to it.i was just flying through space and somehow along the way i became human again and i remembered i still had to go to saturn.i floated up through it's rings and sat on a hunk of ice for a while wondering where to go next.i circled the planet and explored the rings for a while going in and out of them and exploring the crevases in the hunks of ice and rock.i went down to the planet after a while but passed through it because it was just a ball of cold gas.i stayed inside the planet for a while and then came out upside down but i was on top the planet.i spun right way up and flew away.it was a dull greyish tan/orange colored mist that made up the planet.the rings were more colorful with subtle blues and reds.it was really quiet and lonely.i don't like saturn anymore. :tongue2:

----------


## Forrest

This task of the year thing seems like a good idea! It gives me yet another incentive to get a move-on on this lucid dreaming thing...

Edit: On second thought, after reading the rules, 7 (hahaha pluto) different dreams for planets seems a bit daunting. I probably won't get the task of the year done. I have more interesting things to spend my lucid dreams on that visiting planets. This looks like a job for... EXPERIENCED LD-ers!  (trumpet blast.)

----------


## apachama

*Venus*

In a lucid dream that wasn't going anywhere, I came to the conclusion that I wanted to go to Venus. I started willing myself to towards it, then I realised I was losing the dream. So I rubbed my hands together, and tried to calm down and get back into it.

I saw Venusian sky breaking through on the horizon, and got ahead of myself. Wanting to keep the dream and get to Venus I decided to close my eyes and wish myself there. 

When I opened them I saw Venus in some past date. The sky was blue and the world was humid. A thick forest of alien ferns lay between me and the other side of the valley, where mountains stretched into the distance. 

Having seen this, I lost the dream. Its a shame that as yet I haven't managed an interplanetary travel dream to rival Mars. Jupiter is next.

----------


## ray

grrr...well i have saturn left. i will try to get it done this week.  :smiley:

----------


## Serith

I tried going to Mars in the lucid dream I had last night, but it didn't work.  

It was not a very vivid dream.  My brother told me he had installed Windows on an old iMac, but it had caught a virus, and he needed my help to fix it.  I tried to figure it out for a while, until I realized it was impossible for that computer to run Windows, and realized I was dreaming.

At this point, I tried using the screen like an iPhone touch screen, and was able to find a small picture of Mars, but I was unable to make it big enough to enter it.  I made the screen grow to the size of a door by stretching the corners, but after that I couldn't make the computer bring up any more pictures of Mars, and I soon woke up.

----------


## AlexLou

Grats on Venus Apachama.

Uranus is eluding me:
I went flying from earth to find Uranus and took my twelve-year-old niece with me.  We were flying hand-in-hand and I couldn't decide if she could fly on her own or if I was making her fly too.

We made it out into space pretty easily and there were all the planets in a rough line.  They looked like some glow-in-the-dark toy planets that I bought for my husband.  I was thinking that this was going very well, especially considering that so many people complain that it's difficult to fly into space and this was really my first time leaving the earth's atmosphere through flight.  I was looking for two turquoise-blue planets next to each other; one would be Neptune, and the other Uranus.  But I didn't see them, and soon I started to see planets that I didn't recognize and I realized that we had left the solar system.  I turned back the way we had come, and as we went I continued looking for the twin planets.  Wherever I saw one plain, big, blue planet I'd look for another next to it, and sometimes I'd see one but once we got closer the planet would morph and look completely different.  Finally I did find what looked like the right set and I was able to pick out which one was Neptune, so we headed for the other one.  I was having trouble getting close to the planet through flight so I teleported us to the surface.

We ended up in a building of sorts.  It was L-shaped with a very high ceiling.  Windows made up all the walls on the inside of the "L".  It looked big enough to house spacecraft but was completely abandoned.  I was amazed:  this meant that something intelligent had been here at some point.  But looking out the window, I was disappointed:  there was hard-packed dirt, and in the distance . . . trees?  This did not fit my definition of Uranus :Sad: 

We decided to pretend that there was no solid surface outside, that the building was the only thing keeping us safe, floating on a layer of denser atmosphere while submerged in the layer above.  I was hoping that by thinking this I would change the reality of it, but this didn't happen . . .


I think that the reason that I was having so much trouble finding two blue planets is because those toy planets of my husband's depict Uranus as a true purple :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, you'll find it soon  :smiley:

----------


## mini0991

Hmm...I'm a bit late to the party but I will try this before the year ends.

I guess I'll do them in order and go to Mercury first. How do other people get to other planets in their LDs? I was thinking just flying up toward it or probably teleporting.

----------


## AlexLou

> Hmm...I'm a bit late to the party but I will try this before the year ends.
> 
> I guess I'll do them in order and go to Mercury first. How do other people get to other planets in their LDs? I was thinking just flying up toward it or probably teleporting.



Awesome that you're joining us.  You have plenty of time to catch up.  I haven't been focused on this much myself lately. ::?:   But I find that teleporting works better than flying, although WILDing and entering the dream on the planet is even better.

----------


## mini0991

> Awesome that you're joining us.  You have plenty of time to catch up.  I haven't been focused on this much myself lately.  But I find that teleporting works better than flying, although WILDing and entering the dream on the planet is even better.



I've been trying WILD every morning. How would I do that? Just visualize the planet in my field of vision?

----------


## AlexLou

> I've been trying WILD every morning. How would I do that? Just visualize the planet in my field of vision?



Um, actually I really don't know. :Oops:   Sometimes I control my dreams on a less-than-conscious level, so the desire alone is enough to get me where I want to be.

----------


## apachama

> Hmm...I'm a bit late to the party but I will try this before the year ends.
> 
> I guess I'll do them in order and go to Mercury first. How do other people get to other planets in their LDs? I was thinking just flying up toward it or probably teleporting.



I generally close my eyes and wish to be on the planet. Or conjure it to me. In this way I've found I can sometimes teleport the whole of my dream scene to another planet.

Thats what I did in my Mars dream. I wondered around appreciating being on Mars until the scenery took on martian characteristics.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Wow! This sounds hard!

----------


## ninja9578

It's not all that hard, it just takes patience, it's designed to be a 6 month task  :smiley:

----------


## Mr. Pig

Well since I've never been outside of the atmosphere, I'll probably mess up :Sad: 

But I've been to earth :boogie: 
I'll get to mars sometime.  Maybe if I get all the planets, I'll try the sun.

----------


## ray

not sure what is wrong with my computer but my posts end up in the middle of threads instead of the end soo....yeah...  ::?:   :Sad:   (if you read above i did saturn)

----------


## Mr. Pig

That's weird.

I had three LDs last night, completed the advanced monthly task, but completely forgot about this.  :Bang head:

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job ray, sorry, I missed where you went to Mars.  I fixed it now.

Also, I just PM'd administrators, I hope to get you a special user group soon.

----------


## ray

thats alright. ::D:  now i just have to do the monthly tasks... ::roll::

----------


## ninja9578

lol, you still got five days  ::D:

----------


## apachama

Isn't this always the way? None for ages then two in one night.

*Jupiter*

I go back to bed, and get up. Everything is realistic, but I suspect I may be in a dream. I do a reality check. This is the first time I've ever done one in a dream. I hold my nose, but it doesn't stopp my breathing. I decide to fly down the hall.

AW is in the kitchen, I ask if she wants to come flying with me. She says she can fly. So okay. Out of our flat ois Nottingham. Someone has built a bank in front of our house. As I fly up through it I say "I want to go to Jupiter" over and over again.

Its raining heavilly outside. Storm rain. The atmosphere over our head is losing its moisture, I guess. This is fucking Jupiter, there's enough atmosphere without a bit of Earth's. In the distance I see great red clouds.

This isn't like Mars. The city is taking damage. Midway down the old market square Nottingham gives way to a think red sludge which seems to be on fire. Rubble is everywhere. I guess the ground of this patch of Earth is giving way into the Great Red Spot.

I almost forgot! Someone managed to write graffiti onto the burning sludge before death. Christ. Only in Nottingham would someone try to tag the Great Red Spot!

I try to rescue people. But its no good. The dream agitates me and I lose visual. I try to form a model of Jupiter in my hands. It morphs from Earth through many planets until I manage it. I stare at the great red spot. But I can't be drawn into it. I see three eyes Jovians before the whole world goes black.

*Saturn*

I have a false awakening but I still have a gun from my last dream. So I do a reality check. There's still not enough evidence, I'm terrified I could be wrong. So I fly up into the air. Alight on a bed somewhere and start thinking "Saturn."

The word reverberates around my head. Creepy music starts playing. I form an image of looking at saturns rings in my mind, and start to open my eyes when I can sense that its there. I can see the rings. The stars above the rings and the gas beneath me. But only briefly. I get excited and open my eyes wide.

Too wide.

My eyes open and I wake up.

----------


## AlexLou

I see a dark blue planet up in the sky. I remember Uranus and become lucid. I teleport to the surface of Uranus, but part of me is still on earth; I'm now in two places at the same time. On earth I get out an index card to write down the dream. On Uranus I realize that there shouldn't be a surface, and as I think this it disappears and I fall through the layers of Uranus's gaseous atmosphere. I can feel the differences in pressure as I hit each one. On earth, I'm writing with a pencil, "I realized that there shouldn't be a surface, and as soon as I thought this, it disappeared." On Uranus I have my arms up above me, my body forming a straight line. I don't fall very fast, as if I'm on a slide. On earth, my employer's trying to talk to me, distracting me. But I manage to keep thinking of Uranus and decide that I should see the center. I splash into the liquid-ice core of Uranus.  Back on earth I'm talking to my employer.

----------


## C911

Well if you are still doing this...

I saw this yesterday, and last night during two of my lucids i did a planet.

Hopefully it is not limited to one night.

Anyway:

Neptune:

My first planet i visited was Neptune. When i first got to it, it wasnt blue or purple or anything, but it was more green ish. I flew down and found out that the air was also a green tint. When i got the the "surface" all i saw was water. Just like an endless ocean all around the planet. So, i decied to go into the water. It was really freaky to look down once in the water and just see forever. However, i did see an alien of sorts. I looked forward a ways and i thought i saw a shadow so i swam up to it. My DG was there, and i was very dissapointed. But my DG told me to look behind me, and so i did. Right when i turned around i saw this huge mouth that was about to swallow me. I quickly dodged and i saw the huge monster. I will post a picture at the end of this. The thing was so big though. Anyway, after this i told my DG about the task of the year and so i woke myself up.

Mars:

When i first landed on Mars i instantly was in a huge sandstorm. I closed my eyes and willed the storm away, and thus it did. I opend my eyes to be startled by my DG staring at my eye 1 inch from my face. I jumped back and sat down on what seemed like cactus, but it was orange in color. I did not know if a plant could count as an alien, so i disregarded it. I then got up and my DG said he saw something that could be alive. I followed him and got hit by another dust storm. I again willed it away and walked forward more. For what seemed like an hour or so i was walking when i came upon a cave. From the cave immiediatly shot out a worm of sorts, like the ones on Mario. It scared me so bad, and it was again huge. Right after it shot out it grabbed my DG and jumped back inside of its cave. I laughed, and woke myself up.

Here are the pictures:

Dream 1:



Dream 2:

----------


## ninja9578

Nope, you can do as many as you want in a night, just as long as they are separate dreams.  Nice job C911.

----------


## C911

Sweet, i lucid every dream, but i will keep it down to 2 planets per night.

So, last night i did two of them.

I went to: Mercury:

I awoke in my dream and i was in the syphnx (sp?) with my DG who was trying on masks and such. I told him i had to go find some of the planets. He told me to go to the sun, and brilliant me thought that would be fun. On the way there though, i rememberd that the Sun was not part of the challenge. Though, mercury is closest to the sun, so i went there instead. There was no atmosphere on this planet. It planet was just grey and crumbly. I remember being very warm the entire time. I kept seeing volcanic action, like geyers of lava that just shot out. I did not however find any life, i figured that this planet was far too hot for life to exist on it. There was nothing really fun to do here, and i decided it was not fun and woke myself up.

Next dream:

Saturn

I went to saturn next. Saturn has always been by far my favorite planet to see. When i got there the rings around saturn were magnificant. Absolutly beutiful. I landed on the planet and with my DG, we started to look around. I noticed that there was atleast 17 moons in the sky. Also, there was an aurora everywhere i looked. It was astonishing. The ground was a murky red and brown mix color. We started walking and i heard a shuffle behind me. I turned around quickly and this little dog like creature came up to me. It was really strange, with 3 eyes, and 3 legs. It looked like a tricycle on aids. Anyway, it was very fun to play with, but i soon got bored, and left.

----------


## apachama

*Uranus*

A man tries to grab me. I fly higher, but can't ebven reach the roofs of three story buildings. This is an issue. I want to get to Uranus.

Last time I took a city with me to another world it caused problems for people, and closing your eyes is risky in dreams. So I concentrate on the blue of the sky. I imagine that I'm looking at Venus. It gets deeper, I fly around staring at it and after a while sky splits into deep blue clouds. When two clouds part I see the thin ring of the world briefly. So here I am. 

The ground under me is a thick layer of mist, compressed by gravity I am glad I don't feel. I hear a sound from out in the real. I assume its my bloody land-lady making the early morning visit she's been threatening. She often wanders around people's rooms while they're out, so I need to be awake to remind her how thats illegal.

*Neptune*

It wasn't my land-lady. Though waking up means another round of paranoid hypnogogic hallucinations. Guiding myself back to sleep, I decide on visiting Neptune.

The lower cloud cover is hard with gravity like Uranus', but it moves about. I lie still and riding the waves. Its kind of a cross between a swimming pool wave machine, a water bed and a bouncy castle. Its lovely, but there must be more to Neptune than that. To find more of the world, I dive down into the clouds.

Translucent snake monsters the size of houses writhe about below me, and as I go deeper I see they are dancing among lotus flowers. Maybe pollinating them like bees, or tending to them like gardeners. I am scared of them. I don't stop to check. I just sneak deeper. 

Neptune on a deeper level is like a bee hive. I recognise the flowers of Earth. Each cell has a different specie and I realise these aren't necessarilly plants but different modes of consciousness starting with simple life and becoming more abstract. 

At a deeper level still the cells stop. I sense that there is a consciousness not much further down than me that unifies this planet and all those cells in a more subtle way than I can conceive of. The dream ends and I am pushed back to Earth.

*Pluto*

I see a friend of mine. I offer to take her flying, but I can't lift her. So I fly and she walks. I decide to do one more planet tonight, just to set a new personal best and teleport our immediate surroundings to Pluto.

God. Pluto. What a miserable little rock. The only achievement colonists her have is that their asteroid was once thought of as a planet. Still, there are more tenuous claims to fame in the Kuiper Belt.

I fly some way and see snow. When I go back my friend has vanished. 

In the distance I see a glass house out in the snow, which is already slowly engulfing the little patch of Earth I brought with me. I'm glad the low gravity and the cold aren't affecting me. Its hard to fly towards the house, for some reason. But I land on it, even find my way inside. 

A man tells me he's captured some of the Earthlings I brought with me. In this house he can run a experiment on the human mind under conditions of zero privacy. I have to find a way to get the Earthlings out. 

Too late. Now I do need to wake up.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay! Someone else completed the task.  I feel like such a slacker.

----------


## apachama

Hooray for me! 

Good luck man. Thanks for doing this task. Its given me something interesting to do. I plan on heading to a few extra-solar planets soon. See what thats like.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, you joined after that was one of the monthly tasks.  That was fun  ::content::

----------


## Mr. Pig

After what was a monthly task?

And I _still_ can't remember to go to the planets in my dreams!!

----------


## ray

congrats for apachama!!!  ::D: 

and yes ninja you are a slacker.  :wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

There was a monthly task not too long ago to go to an extra solar planet.  I went to planet from the twilight zone episode.  And yes, I even saw the book "To Serve Man"

I'm such a slacker.  Maybe in my next lucid dream I'll fly to another planet.  I want to do something special for my 100th lucid.

----------


## C911

All done.

I took a few nighs off, because i had other things that were more important, but i got the other 3 planets now.

*Venus:*

When i first arrived at Venus, it was like it was a huge red planet. The only thing that was really weiird, was that i saw what i thought were aliens, but they were hearts floating up? I guess my mind just puts venus and love together, or something.

Anyway though, when i first went lucid i was in the Elich Gardens of Denver Colarado. I went into a ride and saw a planet, and i rememberd i should attempt the rest of the planets. So i flew off to venus. When i went there i had seen these hearts right away, but i made them go away because they were bothering. My DG showed up and we had one of those epic battles of sorts, just a fun little fight, but it was really awesome to do it with the red sky and red planet. Very fun planet, but i did not find any life...  :Sad: 

*Uranus:*

The whole time ive grown up ive always thought about neptune and uranus both being water planets, and this kind of aided in the theory. I also have always thought, i dont know for sure, that uranus is further away. So that will help with my dream.

After i woke up from the venus lucid i went to get some apple juice and headed back to sleep. I got into a WILD and drifted off into my own town for my lucid. My DG was there right away, as he mostly is, and he wanted to fight again. I told him though, that i wanted to find some life on these planets, and i didnt want to get distracted. So i took off without him, and let him down there to mess with DC's.

When i first arrived at Uranus it was an ice coverd planet. The ice wasnt too thick though, and as i was trying to walk the ice would crack and the ocean below would show. So i had to fly this time. The atmosphere was snow ridden and the whole place was so foggy that i couldnt see. So i took a deap breath and blew really hard and shot the storm away. After this though, all i could see was a huge sheet of ice. I flew for a while, but the closest thing to alien life could have been bacteria, but that doesnt count. The planet was very boring though, and i went back to earth and played around with my DG before i woke up.

*Jupiter:*

When i first went lucid this time, the only thing on my mind was that i had to do the last planet, but i couldnt think of it. My DG just started to laugh and called me some choice names, and proceeded to tell me that the last planet was the huge Jupiter. I was determined to see life this time.

When i first went to the planet the huge spot was bigger then what it is really, and it kind of took me by surprise. It sent me to thinking that the planet could be changing in real life, and people arent keeping up with it. Anyway though, i went into the planet and the storm engulfed me. The planet had only a small atmosphere, and i could stand up straight and pop my head out of the side of the planet. It was very strange, but it was kind of cool. It just added to the fact that the planet is one huge planet. The only problem though, i was so into the storm and how it would make my body feel outragous, and my head would stay fine, that i didnt take the time to find life. So at the end of the dream, i knew i was going to wake up soon, and i scattered to find something. Alas though, i woke up before i could. 

The planet was my favorite though, out of all of them. 




Well there you go, really fun task ninja. I had alot  of fun with it, and i might go to jupiter alot more.

----------


## supreme

I just noticed this task.  :Eek:  God knows if I'll get this one all done by the end
of December but I'll try! I flew to the moon once but just bounced around
and didnt look for life forms.  ::lol::  As before in the monthly tasks, I'll not read
anyones experiences until ive done all the tasks.....I dont want to be influenced.  :smiley:

----------


## apachama

Well done C911. That didn't seem to take you long at all.

----------


## C911

Thanks. I LD all the time, so it was just pretty much getting the motivation to do it lol.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Does anyone have any tips on how to get to a different planet?

----------


## ninja9578

I usually just fly up to the sky and look around for it.

----------


## Thornweaver

I turned lucid last night while being chased by a huge panther and decided to try to go to start this task. I teleported myself from there to a shuttle launch and asked a guy in a white lab coat there where the shuttle was going. He told me, Neptune. I ran over to the shuttle and hung on to a latch.

As I grabbed it it launched and within ten seconds I could see a blue planet right ahead. When the shuttle landed I asked one of the astronauts if it was Neptune, he said yes. I walked around for awhile trying  to find life, but it was barren and blue. Eventually, I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

::cry::  last night I remembered the task, but a tree swatted me out of the sky  ::shock::

----------


## AlexLou

> last night I remembered the task, but a tree swatted me out of the sky



 :Sad:  Fly higher next time?

----------


## Howard

> last night I remembered the task, but a tree swatted me out of the sky



Owned.

Sorry, I had too  ::D:

----------


## Mr. Pig

[CENTER]*EARTHS*

[LEFT]I think this was a part of another dream, but I don't remember which one.  I was in space.  Just looking around.  I saw Earth, but it didn't look right.  Then, I saw the real Earth in front of it plus five more planets all colored the same.  I realized that the planets must look the same from space.

I don't really remember what happened next, but I visited Mercury.  One down, seven to go!  I might retry sometime.
 :boogie: 

does this count?

----------


## guitarboy

im going to attempt, but i have had a dream where i met aliens on a snowy area. ill try to post them, but they are vague, i think i had it 3 months ago. does it have to be when i joined or does that count towards one?

----------


## ninja9578

Mr Pig, Earth doesn't count, we've all lucid dreamt about earth  ::tongue::

----------


## Mr. Pig

read the rest of it...  ::roll:: 




> I don't really remember what happened next, but I visited Mercury. One down, seven to go! I might retry sometime.



All i remember is visiting mercury.  I don't remember anything that happened there, but I know I was there.  Does it count?

----------


## ninja9578

Ok  ::tongue::

----------


## Stef_Stef7

Hello,

That's a wonderful idea this Solar System exploration.

Here it's almost time for me to go to sleep. I will focus on this trip.
I'm off work for the two next weeks and already intended to WBTB every morning, beginning tomorrow. I've a good incentive to do that now !

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds good, I wish you luck  :smiley:

----------


## Hercuflea

What's the prize, man???

----------


## ninja9578

You get a year long membership in the Task of the Month Club and an sexy orange name  ::D:

----------


## Wolfsbane

Since I'm just a n00b, I'm a bit confused. How do you prove that you did it? Or is it just by merit?

One time (a year ago, maybe?) I had a dream that I went to "hell" and then shot up into space. I was floating way above the earth for a little bit and saw the moon. I think it was an astral projection (felt like one), or at least had AP vibrations. When I fell back to earth, I could feel the breeze, and I actually _felt_ that tight grip you get in your chest when you fall. I don't think that really counts, but it was pretty cool. :]

----------


## ninja9578

You just gotta write it up here, I'll take your words for it.

----------


## goldentheponygirl

Had a lucid dream this morning where I was flying and then said aloud that I wanted to go to Mercury, I started flying faster and farther and when I landed on Mercury, there was a bakery, with hot bread and muffins being baked, I started stuffing bread and muffins in my mouth and it was very good.  The baker looked human, he was an older man with short grey hair and a mustashe.  I then woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

::lol::  A bakery on Mercury  ::upsidedown::

----------


## slash112

i know im a bit late, im relatively new to this site.

i know that pluto isnt classed officialy as a planet, but i do, so i just need to be sure, is pluto included in this thing or what? im just curious, im not actually doing it, because im too late.

----------


## Hukif

Well, directly from the first post:

Because most of us were alive when Pluto was considered a planet, you may substitute one of these planets for Pluto.

----------


## Garjzla

i hate my dreams...that will not let me get to space...that means no lucid taks of the year for me.... :Sad: 

i will keep on trying to get to space though

----------


## slash112

oh, thanks  i didnt notice that. im a dosy buger.

----------


## Hukif

lol it happens, and recalling what someone said, looking at pictures of space should help to travel there.

----------


## iadr

*Lucid Task Of The Year - (Mercury - 11/29/08)*I find myself in the twilight area between sleep and wake again, so concentrate on the lucid task of flying to Mercury.* As I concentrate on flying to Mercury I am suddenly walking around the Kennedy Space Center, where I see several rockets, one of which says Mercury on it.* Assuming that this rocket is going to Mercury, I merge myself with this rocket.* I feel a rumbling below me as the rocket takes off, and then feel like I am in something like a twilight zone or a void, drifting aimlessly through space.* After drifting through space for a while I decide that maybe it is time for me to help out with this, so begin concentrating on going to Mercury again.* After passing a couple of planets to the side, I feel myself landing on what appears to be Mercury.* It is somewhat difficult to see outside because there is this fog or vapor everywhere.* I see what looks like people or else some kind of creatures walking around with what looks like space suits on, but it is much to cloudy to see what they are doing.* They seem to be taking a journey somewhere as there is a large group of them walking along very slowly together. Although I remember seeing some other things in the distance I have forgotten what they were when I wake up.</p>

----------


## iadr

*Lucid Task Of The Year (Venus - 12/3/08)* As I concentrate on the lucid task of going to Venus, a large jet airplane appears in front of me sitting horizontal on the ground.  A door opens and stairway comes down that I climb up and go inside.  Once inside, I sit down in this large, relaxing, leather chair, where a bunch of seat belts are automatically put on me to hold me in the seat.  There appear to be at least 10 of them.  The jet takes off down this runway, and after getting up enough speed starts heading what seems to be straight up in the air.  I am now floating around in space viewing various planets out my window as I pass them.  I feel the plane descending, although it seems to stop a ways above the ground where it hovers in mid air.  When I look out my window, all I see is mist and vapors.  The vapors then part and I see what looks like a giant moon, which appears to be right next to the planet I am on.  Although I am thinking that this was another planet at the time, I realize later that this was probably Venus that I was looking at.

----------


## iadr

*Lucid Task Of The Year (Jupiter - 12/18/08)* I find myself flying along some beautiful terrain enjoying the scenery below.  I am enjoying the view of mountains and trees while at the same time enjoying the speed and freedom of flying.  After some time, I land and am at some sort of resort where I am in the upstairs bedroom, while the wife is in the downstairs bedroom.  While I am laying down in bed enjoying being lucid, the wife is making all kinds of noise in her room doing something.  The noise coming from the wife's room begins to annoy me so I get up and go looking for a quieter place to meditate.  When I leave my room, the wife is right behind me, going everywhere that I go, asking me questions.  I ignore her and walk around like a zombie, as I am wanting her to leave me alone.  She continues following me around asking me questions though, which I continue to ignore.  I go into this one room that is a large closet thinking that she will leave me alone in here, but she follows me in.  I sit down in this chair and begin to meditate, but this giant furnace comes on that has some kind of rubber thing on it that hits me every time it comes around.  It is also making a lot of noise.I leave the closet, and head outside with the wife still following me asking me questions.  I come to an area that is like a beach along this waterfront, only it is all grass.  I notice that the ground is all wet as it seems to have rained earlier.  I find a lawn chair and lay down on it, which because of the ground being so wet, its legs sink all the way down into the ground.  So I am laying right on top of the ground on this lawn chair.  At least it is comfortable.  There are a bunch of people partying out here who are playing music though, and their music begins to distract me.  I decide to leave this place so stand up and look up into the sky.  It is a beautiful night outside and the moon and many stars are visible.  I remember the lucid task of going to the various planets, so use my rhyme to remember which one I want to visit next.  I decide to go to Jupiter, so extend my arms and begin flying straight up into the sky.  The annoying noise now ceases, and I am enjoying the silence of the void I am now in.  I remain in this void for what seems like 5 or 10 minutes, after which I find myself inside this building with some guy who is showing me around.  He has this long, lanky looking animal that looks similar to a tiger, that he warns me to stay away from because it bites.  I tell him not to worry because nothing can hurt me since I am in my dream body.  The animal grabs a hold of my right arm, and I am carrying it around while it continues hanging from my arm.  I tell the guy &quot;See I told you it couldn't hurt me&quot;.  After he drops off, it seems like a giant snake bites me, and I also carry it around on my arm for a while before putting it down.  I am still walking around like a zombie while in this place in order to to remain in my trance and stay lucid.  As I seem to be stuck in this place, I decide I would like to go back to earth.  A group of people who are now in the room with me begin giving me advice on how to get back to earth.  They tell me that all I need to do is to concentrate on earth, and that I will go back there.  After listening to their advice, I concentrate on going back to earth, and then feel myself entering my body.

----------


## iadr

*Lucid Task Of The Year (Saturn - 12/26/08)*  I have just come out of someplace like a hardware store with the wife, and have put some things in the back seat of the car when I change my mind and decide to put them in the trunk.  When I open the trunk though it already has several bags of groceries in it.  As I have no recall of having been to the grocery store this day, I am thinking that I must have forgotten and left them in there the last time I went to the grocery store.  I go ahead and put the other things in the trunk and then decide to have a little fun.  I levitate our car into the air, which makes the wife a little cranky as she is unable to get into the car now.  So I set the car back down and we climb inside.  Once inside our car turns in what seems to be a giant sled, only then takes on the appearance of a giant bird that is wearing long skis.  The bird begins skiing through the parking lot and onto the main road where it is taking us home.  I decide at this time that I would like for this giant bird to take us to Saturn, so begin concentrating on having this bird take us to Saturn.  The bird seems to have a mind of its own though as it just keeps skiing down the street taking us home.  As I continue concentrating on going to Saturn, the bird begins slowly turning into a space ship.  It is finally a space ship.  A set of controls appears before me with a a steering wheel.  On the controls are these buttons on which the various planets are listed.  I push on the button that says Saturn and we begin blasting off into outer space.  After a while I look out a window and am able to see the Earth below us and am able to see Saturn with its nice ring to the side of us.  We then seem to have landed, as we are standing outside looking at what appears to be a concrete trailer that is in the ground, and which has several concrete steps that go up to its front door.  We walk up the steps and and go inside where we see a bunch of people who look like scientists working on different things.  The atmosphere here seems to be so dangerous that no one can exist unless they are inside this trailer, with us only having been able to exist since we were in our spirit forms.  A guy wearing something like a space suit finally walks up to us, greets us, and begins showing us around.  He shows us these large windows that we can look out and see things.  Outside this one window, he shows us how they grow their own vegetation and food in this area, while outside another window he shows us where they are raising some small animals.  Through another window, we see what looks like the sun, as they appear to have some kind of equipment that captures energy from the sun that they then use to run their machinery with.  I see this giant wheel that appears to be powered by water in this other area.  We go down to another level where I see that this place is much larger than I had originally thought it was.  I see this really friendly looking Chinese fellow down here who has a nice smile on his face.  As it seems like it is time for us to leave now, we say goodbye to everyone.  Everyone is really friendly toward us.  We get into our spaceship and blast off.  Within a short time we can see the Earth below us again, and then begin to feel the gravitational pull of the Earth pulling us toward it.  Next thing I know we are back in our house floating around in our living room.

----------


## iadr

*Lucid Task Of The Year (Uranus - 12/26/08)*  I am climbing up this ladder, higher and higer, when a space ship suddenly appears before me, and the ladder I am climbing goes up into the space ship.  I climb up the ladder and enter the space ship with the wife.  I am thinking that I would like to go to Uranus, and when I look outside it says Uranus on our space ship.  The pressure builds and our rocket takes off into space.  After a while we are in outer space where we pass 2 or 3 other planets.  I then see this planet that looks to be a greenish lava color that appears to be really hot.  We are floating just outside of this planet, as this seems to be as close as we can get to it.  As we float around the planet, the other side of it is more of a blueish color.

----------


## iadr

*Lucid Task Of The Year (Neptune - 12/26/08)*  I am thinking I would like to visit Neptune, and as I begin to concentrate on Neptune, a large greenish electrical looking type of thing appears in front of us.  As this appears to be some sort of station that is supposed to take us to Neptune, we board the station.  Once inside the station, it turns into a really modern spaceship, something along the lines of a Star Ship Enterprise.  There are these large bubble type of windows everywhere where we can look out and see the sky.  This spaceship almost seems like a giant helicopter because of all the windows in it.  I sense that we are moving quite fast, after which we appear to land on Neptune.  *These white creatures that look similar to the Michelin Tire mascot* , only appear to be roaches with fangs, show up and secure the ship to keep it from floating away.  They hook up some sort of transportation chamber to the ship which we walk through this long ramp in order to get to where we are supposed to go.  There are these human looking figures dressed in green uniforms standing there to greet us.  A woman is in charge of our welcoming committee.  Upon closer inspection I can tell that these figures who at first appeared to be humans are actually roach like characters with fangs.  They take us into this room that appears to be an observation room, and where I sense that people from outside of the room are observing us.  I begin to feel like a specimen in a cage as they observe us.  I begin to sense a long history behind this place, as I begin to see pictures of their past civilizations.  These creatures who now have roach like appearances, were once humans just like we are, who due to the environment on their planet were forced to evolve into these roach like creatures.  They seem to be done observing us now, so they allow us to leave and go back to our spaceship.  I am glad to be out of this place.

----------


## iadr

*Lucid Task Of The Year (Pluto - 12/26/08)*  From the large spaceship we board this small jet that is going to take us to Pluto.  When I look outside of our jet it says Pluto on it.  On the way to Pluto, we first pass an asteroid, floating aimless around in space.  After observing the asteroid for a while, we continue our journey to Pluto.  We finally see Pluto in the distance.  Although much smaller than the other planets we visited, Pluto has all kinds of buildings and other infrastructure on it.  An Arab looking fellow with a turban on his head comes on this monitor in our spaceship and welcomes us to Pluto.  Pluto appears to have cities all over it. We are only able to get so close to Pluto, because something like a force field is keeping us from getting any closer.  So we just float around the outside of the planet and observe its infrastructure.  A large train like vehicle appears in front of us which I am thinking is used to take people on tours of their planet.  We find the train station and board this train, expecting to be given a tour of Pluto.  Several other people join us on the train, mostly older women, all who are wearing scarves.  I have a feeling that these women live here and that this is their primary mode of transportation.  There are also a couple of older men on the train who appear to be Chinese, and are wearing straw hats, in addition to some small kids who appear to be Chinese, who are playing.  I see a lot of industrial type of equipment during our tour sitting out in these fields, which equipment looks a lot like farm equipment, except that is is long and flat with no wheels on it.  The people who are with us start getting nervous as our presence seems to be causing some kind of green powder to start forming.  We decide it is time for us to leave so head back to our spaceship and take off, once again landing back in our living room.

----------


## iadr

This is about as close of a picture as I can find as to what the creatures on Neptune looked like, except they were more white than this.     http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/5061163

----------


## iadr

*Sun - Visiting - 7/5/08*       Once again I sense the same spirit come and lay over the top of me which brings me back into my body, only this time I also sense a couple of small animals like cats wrestling around on my bed.  I then start hearing voices, although they are distant jumbled voices, not at all scary.  As I ignore the spirit and the cats, and concentrate on floating out of my body, I find myself flying up toward the sun.  When I arrive at the sun I find myself inside of a place where there a bunch of people like scientists who are observing the sun.  They are observing the sun from inside this dark, cave like place, to keep from being burned by the sun.  I am taken through this place where they show me all kinds of neat things.  They have various auditoriums where they hold lectures about various things about the sun.  Although it is dark in this place, there are places that I am able to look out and see the sun, although the windows are shielded to keep the sun from being too bright.
(Here's one for good measure.  I know this one is not on the list, and it was really unplanned that I went here, but here it is anyway.)

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, nice job.

----------


## ninja9578

I got the task for 2009 all figured out  ::D:

----------


## iadr

> Wow, nice job.



Thanks ninja   :wink2: 
That was one of the most exciting evenings I've ever had.  Look forward to starting on the tasks for 2009.

----------


## Iamerik

> I got the task for 2009 all figured out



Looking forward to it. Is it going to be more complicated (require more separate dreams) as this one, because we only had 6 months for this one and we'll have the full 12 for the next?

----------


## ninja9578

It's actually only going to require 7 dreams to complete.  ::?:   I was hoping that more people would be able to finish it that way.

----------


## ninja9578

Good luck next year everyone  ::D:

----------

